# Anglersprüche



## Shimano95 (6. Mai 2011)

Hallo  Boardies !


Ich suche gute Angelsprüche, die relativ kurz sein sollten ist für ein T-Shirt.

Wer einen oder mehrere gute kennt einfach mal posten =) #h


----------



## u-see fischer (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Anglersprüche*

Da fällt mir noch der Jenzi Werbespruch ein:

Eat, sleep go fishing.


----------



## micha84 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Anglersprüche*

Schnauze, es beißt nichts! Und Tschüss


----------



## carphunter1678 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Anglersprüche*

Sind sie am Angeln ?? Nee ich bringe Maden das Schwimmen bei.


----------



## kati48268 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Anglersprüche*

Ich fische im Trüben    
(?)


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Anglersprüche*

Es ist mir egal wer Dein Vater ist, solange ich hier angel geht hier keiner übers Wasser.


----------



## daci7 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Anglersprüche*

siehe Signatur:
"So long and thanks for all the fish"


----------



## Angler308 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Anglersprüche*

Angeln ist die einzige Philosophie im Leben, von der man gelegentlich auch satt werden kann.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Anglersprüche*

Google findet da auch einiges...

Hier zb....


----------



## Angler308 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Anglersprüche*

Für's T-Shirt und bei ausreichend Mut des Trägers vielleicht auch noch dieser, von Balzer aus den 70er oder 80er Jahren:

Ich bin Angler (Fischer)!
Mit Leib und Seele,
mit Herz und Verstand

Beste Grüße 

und viel Erfolg bei der Auswahl.

Angler308


----------



## daci7 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Anglersprüche*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Google findet da auch einiges...
> 
> Hier zb....



Geil .... Bismarck war auch nur ein Hering


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Anglersprüche*

*Es gibt wichtigeres als angeln  - nur was ???* :m


----------



## ollidaiwa (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Anglersprüche*

Hi,

Angler sterben nie, die riechen bloß so.

Olli


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Anglersprüche*

Angelst Du noch oder fängst Du schon !!!!!

Gruß Macus#h


----------



## omnimc (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Anglersprüche*

bei mir kommt   Hell`s Angler      drauf ich suche nur noch ein gutes bild.


----------

